# jbl:Eon vs Selenium



## elwebeador (Jun 13, 2016)

Holas estoy por comprarme un parlante JBL de 12 y e visto estas dos series que tienen diferencias de precio algo considerable, en serie selenium cuesta U$270 y en eon me cuestan casi U$500 segun lei la serie eon tiene mas potencia pero en mi caso con la potencia que ofrece la serie selenium que es aprox 150 watts me conformo ya que es para reuniones de 20 o 30 personas(usare un mackie adicional de 12)

Si la calidad de sonido de la serie eon es mucho mayor entonces quizas podria elegirla ¿alguien que conosco estos parlantes y me diga que tal responden?



Ah los parlantes que nombro son activos


----------



## Juan Jose (Jun 13, 2016)

Hola, deberías escribir la referencia de modelo para comparlos. 
La serie EON en algunos casos trae componentes de neodimio y esto ya es otra cosa. La equipan amplificadores clase D de Crown que también es otra cosa etc. etc.. 

saludos

Juan José.


----------



## elwebeador (Jun 13, 2016)

Juan Jose dijo:


> Hola, deberías escribir la referencia de modelo para comparlos.
> La serie EON en algunos casos trae componentes de neodimio y esto ya es otra cosa. La equipan amplificadores clase D de Crown que también es otra cosa etc. etc..
> 
> saludos
> ...



Gracias por tu respuesta tienes razon, los selenium son los js121 y los eon son los 612 segun me comento un amigo selenium es la serie mas baja pero tratandose de una buena marca como jbl pues es para pensarselo y me gustaria tener más referencias antes de decicidirme por uno


----------

